# Allen's R/C Cars - Rochester, IL



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Indoor carpet racing starts this Sunday October 28th at Allen's R/C Cars in Rochester, IL (about 7 - 10 minutes East of Springfield). 

*On-Road Only this Sunday, October 28th.*​
No points this weekend, just the first race of the indoor season to break the ice.

*Doors Open/Practice*: 11:00am
*Racing*: 1:00pm

*1/12th Scale Stock* (17.5 Brushless & Stock 27t)
*Mini Cooper*
*Stock Rubber Touring Car* (13.5 & Brushed 27t)
*1/18th Scale*​

*3 or more make a class so get a group together and come on over!*

As of now the only tire additives allowed are Jack the Gripper and TQ. Paragon is not allowed for weekly racing.

More information including contact info can be found at www.allensrccars.com


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

Good turnout for the first week. I don't have the results infront of me but we had (7) 1/12th scales, (8) Mini Coopers, and (1) Stock Rubber Touring Car. 

Mini Cooper is going to be as popular as expected. We'll for sure have more of those the next race. 12th scale looks to be strong so far, and I know we'll have more of those too since three more of them were there but not ready to hit the track yet, and there are more yet from out of town. Touring Car should pick up a little as well, but it looks as if 12th scale and Mini is where it is at this winter. 

*This week is OVAL ONLY!*​
No Li-Po's.... Ni-MH only. TQ or Jack the Gripper Only... no Paragon!

Wednesday October 31st
Doors/Practice: 5:30
Racing: 7:30

Sunday November 4th
Doors/Practice: 11:00am
Racing: 1:00pm

-Pan Car 4-cell Brushless 13.5
-Pan Car 4-cell Brushless 17.5
-Losi Slider's - Stock Losi Parts, Any 6-cell 1100mah battery. 
-3 or more make a class

Also note that there will be a group of guys running their ON-ROAD 12th scale cars on the oval this week. So feel free to bring your 12th scale on-road cars out.

*Remember, OVAL ONLY this week!*


----------

